# Question About Substituting Honey For Sugar in Bread Recipes



## NeilV

I got a bread making machine for Christmas. I want to know how to substitute honey for sugar or brown sugar in bread machine recipes. I assume this would be the same as regular bread recipes, but don't really know. 

Specifically:

1. How much honey to I need to equal the sweetening power of one tablespoon of sugar or brown sugar?

2. For every teaspoon of honey substituted for sugar, how much should I decrease the water/liquid in the recipe?

Thanks,

Neil


----------



## DBeeCooper

1. Honey is substituted measure for measure for sugar, so 1 tablespoon of honey to replace 1 tablespoon of sugar or brown sugar.
2. The rule is to decrease the liquid in baked goods by 1/4 cup for every cup of honey, so you'd decrease the water by 1/4 teaspoon if you used a teaspoon of honey.

You're going to love baking bread with honey. I've made sourdough bread for some time now, and I definitely have noticed a difference since I started using my honey instead of sugar. The taste is better, and the bread stays fresh longer (given the chance!) due to honey's ability to absorb and retain moisture.


----------

